# I've lost a bunch of posts



## coolpick87 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just noticed it says I have only 5 posts. I know I have more than that. Plus I went to look for an old post(s), not there anymore.

I'm not to worried about it.


----------



## bbq lover (Feb 15, 2009)

we allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll have


----------



## ddave (Feb 15, 2009)

Read this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=24294

Dave


----------



## jamesb (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I seem to have lost a few too... Post count means nothing to me. What is the biggest loss is some of the information in the lost posts... Oh well, just means we get to do it all again!


----------

